# No encuentro nada que signifique (subjunctive)



## Philippa

Hi folks!
Sorry to hassle you with more 'why is this subjunctive?' questions......  
These 2 are from Art's corrections of me here 
No encuentro nada que *signifique* 'within' pero tiene que significar esto.
Lo normal es que se *pague * el mismo día que acaba el plazo.
Do these fit into Zeb's not knowing the answer beforehand category?   
This one's from a textbook:
La planificación de la familia implica que la tasa de natilidad de España *sea* la más baja de toda Europa.
Is this one subjunctive because it's an opinion?  
Muchísimas gracias de antemano
Saludos cordiales
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> Sorry to hassle you with more 'why is this subjunctive?' questions......
> These 2 are from Art's corrections of me here
> No encuentro nada que *signifique* 'within' pero tiene que significar esto.
> Lo normal es que se *pague * el mismo día que acaba el plazo.
> Do these fit into Zeb's not knowing the answer beforehand category?
> This one's from a textbook:
> La planificación de la familia implica que la tasa de natilidad de España *sea* la más baja de toda Europa.
> Is this one subjunctive because it's an opinion?
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano
> Saludos cordiales
> Philippa




Buen día *Philippita!*  

So far I can tell you that in the second example of my corrections you have an opinion > * "lo normal es que se pague" * >> this is the speaker's opinion, what s/he thinks it is "the normal thing to happen".

The other example... "no encuentro una ...que signifique"... you know? I don't know an explanation now..  ...maybe someone could help us?

As regards "la planificación"... I think it could be an opinion...or it could be this>> *After verbs expressing want, desire, hope, request, insistence, command, suggestion, and similar ideas, what is in the clause is like a command.  The verb in such clauses must be in the subjunctive*.
 Some common verbs and expressions implying subjective attitudes: 
     enojar, gustar, molestar, sorprender, temer, tener miedo, interesar, importar, 
   lamentar, parecer raro/bonito/interesante que, *ser * *normal*/bueno/natural/curioso que ..

So "implica que sea ..." could be translated into "that planification suggests that"... Anyway, I'm not sure that the sentence in Spanish is correct, because if you use "implicar" in the indicative mood, it is as if you are stating a fact... 
Now I'm a mess.. could someone help *me*?


----------



## charmedboi82

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hi folks!
> Sorry to hassle you with more 'why is this subjunctive?' questions......
> These 2 are from Art's corrections of me here
> No encuentro nada que *signifique* 'within' pero tiene que significar esto.
> Lo normal es que se *pague * el mismo día que acaba el plazo.
> Do these fit into Zeb's not knowing the answer beforehand category?
> This one's from a textbook:
> La planificación de la familia implica que la tasa de natilidad de España *sea* la más baja de toda Europa.
> Is this one subjunctive because it's an opinion?
> Muchísimas gracias de antemano
> Saludos cordiales
> Philippa



1) When you say that something doesn't exist and then try to describe it with a relative clause, the verb in the relative clause must be in the subjunctive since it doesn't actually exist (according to the logic of the sentence):

Habia alguien que pregunto por ti.  There was somebody who asked for you.
No habia nadie que pregunara por ti.  There wasn't anybody who asked for you.  Since this person doesn't exist, it fits into non-reality.
No hay nada que tengas que temer.  There's nothing that you have to fear.  Same as above.
No hay ningun libro que no hayas leido.  There's no book that you haven't read.  Same as above.

When something doesn't exist and you try to describe it, you need to use the subjunctive.

See?

2)  This one is easier:
Lo normal es que ...

is the same thing, conceptually, as:

Es normal que ... , which requires the subjunctive

3) I'm guessing that the subjunctive was used because the speaker wasn't actually sure (was doubtful) that that was the reason the for low rate or was rather doubtful that it was actually the country with the lowest rate.  Implica generally employs the indicative.  Maybe it's because a lower rate was the goal of the planning, sort of like a wish like Artrella was saying.


----------



## Antartic

La base del subjuntivo, Philippa, es expresar un aspecto de la realidad que es posible, factible, es decir, no es algo que sucede actualmente. Sin embargo, tambien hay que tener en cuenta que se usa el subjuntivo con otras estructuras que no necesariamente tienen que ver con su significado inicial.
Habiendo dicho eso, podemos asumir o suponer que el verbo implicar debería llevar el subjuntivo, porque estás tomando solo una parte de la realidad para hacer una oracion de causa efecto, pero pueden haber mas variables que expliquen el descenso en la natalidad o pueden haber contraargumentos.


----------



## Rayines

*Hola, había preparado este mensaje antes de leer los dos anteriores, lo mando igual:*
*Voy a pegarle una ayudita a Artrella, pero sin demasiada explicación, hmm...*


> No encuentro nada que *signifique* 'within' pero tiene que significar esto.


 *Aquí no se trataría del uso de negativo? (Se complementa con la explicación que dio *charmedboi82*)**.*
*(La dejo picando...)*


> So "implica que sea ..." could be translated into "that planification suggests that"... Anyway, I'm not sure that the sentence in Spanish is correct, because if you use "implicar" in the indicative mood, it is as if you are stating a fact..


*Yo también pensé lo mismo al principio, Art., pero creo que la frase significa que la por la planificación (es decir gracias a ella) se tiene la tasa de natalidad baja. Entonces va el subjuntivo; es como si dijera: "La planificación permite que la tasa sea la más baja).*

*(Ojo!, edité)*


----------



## Philippa

Thanks Art, Ant and Inés and especially charmedboi (I've copied and pasted your explanation into my ever growing subjunctive notes  )


			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> Entonces va el subjuntivo; es como si dijera: "La planificación permite que la tasa sea la más baja


Aaah! So why would this be subjunctive?  :sob: !!
Is it maybe like the subjunctive here Sort of intent in the future?

And here's a new one I've just heard on a tape...why are these subjunctive?
En concreto, Esther comenzó preguntándoles por el tema de la sucesión y por el hecho de que  la Constitución española *establezca* que el varón tiene preferencia sobre la mujer en la sucesión al trono.
and
¿a ti qué te parece el hecho de que en España el Príncipe Felipe *tenga* preferencia sobre sus dos hermanas, aunque son mayores que él, para acceder al trono.
I was so sure 'es un hecho de que...' was a non-subjunctive one! :sniff: :sob: !!!

Moderators, please can I have my own 'Why on Earth is this subjunctive?' subforo!!

Many thanks for helping me folks!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Rayines

> Is it maybe like the subjunctive here Sort of intent in the future?


*YES, YES, YES, como probabilidad.*

_*Oh!, not the second one, Philippa!  *_


----------



## Rayines

But thinking a little about it, Philippa, observe that it's not the same to say: "Es un hecho que......" (Here the Indicative should go) that so say "Por el hecho de que....." (Mentioned as a probability). Well....just a trial.


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola, había preparado este mensaje antes de leer los dos anteriores, lo mando igual:*
> *Voy a pegarle una ayudita a Artrella, pero sin demasiada explicación, hmm... **Aquí no se trataría del uso de negativo? (Se complementa con la explicación que dio *charmedboi82*)**.*
> *(La dejo picando...)*
> *Yo también pensé lo mismo al principio, Art., pero creo que la frase significa que la por la planificación (es decir gracias a ella) se tiene la tasa de natalidad baja. Entonces va el subjuntivo; es como si dijera: "La planificación permite que la tasa sea la más baja).*
> 
> *(Ojo!, edité)*



Gracias Inés!  Era un poco raro para mí traducir esta oración...


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> But thinking a little about it, Philippa, observe that it's not the same to say: "Es un hecho que......" (Here the Indicative should go) that so say "Por el hecho de que....." (Mentioned as a probability). Well....just a trial.




Y cómo sería Inés en el caso del príncipe de Asturias?

El hecho de que el príncipe tenga dos hermanas, le permite elegir a una de ellas.... (invento mío, eh?)

Ella preguntó acerca del hecho de que la constitución establezca...

Acá  no me queda claro el uso del subjuntivo


----------



## Rayines

> El hecho de que el príncipe tenga dos hermanas, le permite elegir a una de ellas.... (invento mío, eh?)


*Ya me perdí un poco...pero...acá el subjuntivo está en tenga. *

*Opción 1) "¿Qué te parece el hecho de que el príncipe.........tenga preferencia sobre.....(el hecho de que always followed by Subjunctive).*

*Opción 2) "Es un hecho que el príncipe.....tiene preferencia sobre......."*
*(afirmación>>>>>>Indicativo).*


----------



## Artrella

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Ya me perdí un poco...pero...acá el subjuntivo está en tenga. *
> 
> *Opción 1) "¿Qué te parece el hecho de que el príncipe.........tenga preferencia sobre.....(el hecho de que always followed by Subjunctive).*
> 
> *Opción 2) "Es un hecho que el príncipe.....tiene preferencia sobre......."*
> *(afirmación>>>>>>Indicativo).*



Perfecto... o sea que siempre "el hecho de que..." va con subjunctive... creo que me perdí esa parte en las explicaciones que dieron los demás foreros.  Voy a repasar nuevamente los posts.  Mil gracias Inés!


----------



## Philippa

el hecho de que always followed by Subjunctive
Es un hecho que afirmación>>>>>>Indicativo

Why?   They are both saying 'it's a fact that'. Where is the doubt bit for the subjunctive in 'el hecho de que'?

Sorry to ask so many questions!
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Artrella

Philippa said:
			
		

> el hecho de que always followed by Subjunctive
> Es un hecho que afirmación>>>>>>Indicativo
> 
> Why?   They are both saying 'it's a fact that'. Where is the doubt bit for the subjunctive in 'el hecho de que'?
> 
> Sorry to ask so many questions!
> Saludos
> Philippa




No, Philippa! They are not the same thing.

Es un hecho >> it is a fact

El hecho de que >>> The fact that


----------



## charmedboi82

Artrella said:
			
		

> No, Philippa! They are not the same thing.
> 
> Es un hecho >> it is a fact
> 
> El hecho de que >>> The fact that



Right, the second one may or may not necessarily be true.


----------



## Outsider

Philippa said:
			
		

> La planificación de la familia implica que la tasa de natilidad de España *sea* la más baja de toda Europa.
> Is this one subjunctive because it's an opinion?


Correct me if I'm wrong, but I think the indicative, "implica que la tasa de natalidad de España *es* la más baja...", would also be right.

Why the subjunctive here? It may be simply because "the birth rate of Spain is the lowest in all of Europe" is a subordinate clause expressing a logical consequence. You can think of it this way:

*Fact*: Family planning.
_implies..._
*Consequence*: The birth rate of Spain is the lowest in all of Europe.

The consequence is interpreted here as a 'hypothesis' of a sort, something which was yet to be confirmed prior to the observation of the 'fact'.

Of course, in this case, you could also regard the consequence as just another 'fact', which is why I feel that the indicative is also acceptable.



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> And here's a new one I've just heard on a tape...why are these subjunctive?
> En concreto, Esther comenzó preguntándoles por el tema de la sucesión y por el hecho de que  la Constitución española *establezca* que el varón tiene preferencia sobre la mujer en la sucesión al trono.
> and
> ¿a ti qué te parece el hecho de que en España el Príncipe Felipe *tenga* preferencia sobre sus dos hermanas, aunque son mayores que él, para acceder al trono.


Once again, I feel that the indicative would also be acceptable in both sentences, and the subjunctive is only there because it's in a subordinate clause about which the speaker is asking for an opinion. What do the native speakers say?...


----------



## Antartic

Why the subjunctive here?
We have given some points of view on this subject, but as you said, it would be also "logical" to use the indicative, however I think it would be very rare in this pattern, but possible.
In the other sentences, the indicative is not correct in the second. In the first you could bend a bit the rule and use the indicative, though.


----------



## lizy

Hi Philippa,
I'll try to find an explanation for the two questions you've asked me.



			
				Philippa said:
			
		

> La planificación de la familia implica que la tasa de natilidad de España *sea* la más baja de toda Europa.
> Is this one subjunctive because it's an opinion?


 
No. It's not an opinion. It's a fact. So, why subjunctive? Because when _implicar_ means _entail_ it has obligation nuances. Thus, you can draw a parallel between _implicar_ and _forzar_ or _obligar, _which are always followed by subjuntive (or infinitive).

It's the same thing with _suponer_ when it means _entail_ instead of _guess_.

Suponer (guess) + indicativo: 
-¿Por qué está María tan callada?
-Supongo que se ha enfadado conmigo.

Suponer (entail) + subjunctive:
La huelga de transportistas supondrá que el pedido no llegue a tiempo.


I¡ll keep thinking about it. 
Sorry I didn't have time to take a long, hard look at all the previous posts. I'll try to do it later.
Have a nice day everyone!


----------



## Philippa

lizy said:
			
		

> Because when _implicar_ means _entail_ it has obligation nuances.


So a bit like Ousider's logical consequences, but the situation is forced to be like that.....
Family planning has to mean that, logically speaking  the birth rate will get lower.
¿Es correcto?

I still don't like/understand the el hecho de que one. I agree you can say 'What do you think about the fact that WR is boring?' and be referring to a 'fact' that isn't true!! But here
En concreto, Esther comenzó preguntándoles por el tema de la sucesión y por el hecho de que  la Constitución española *establezca* que el varón tiene preferencia sobre la mujer en la sucesión al trono.
and
¿a ti qué te parece el hecho de que en España el Príncipe Felipe *tenga* preferencia sobre sus dos hermanas, aunque son mayores que él, para acceder al trono.
the fact is actually true, they're debating whether it should be true!!
 
Thanks for all your help, foreros
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## lizy

In fact, I don't like the "el hecho de que" explanation. Forget what I said about that.
Look at this:
No acepta el hecho de que su marido *está * gravemente enfermo.

Let me think about it, right?
Cheers


----------



## Outsider

Philippa said:
			
		

> So a bit like Ousider's logical consequences, but the situation is forced to be like that.....
> Family planning has to mean that, logically speaking  the birth rate will get lower.
> ¿Es correcto?


I prefer Lizy's explanation of the first sentence to mine, actually. I agree that it has an overtone of obligation (a logical obligation, rather than an ethical or legal obligation, but, well...)


----------



## Antartic

lizy said:
			
		

> In fact, I don't like the "el hecho de que" explanation. Forget what I said about that.
> Look at this:
> No acepta el hecho de que su marido *está * gravemente enfermo.


I think we can take el hecho de que + subjunctive as a rule. However the verb to be could break this rule, maybe because it represents an state rather than an action. I can't think of any other verb that fits in this pattern using the infinitive (perhaps there is one):
 No acepta el hecho de que su marido *está * gravemente enfermo. OK
 No acepta el hecho de que su marido *esté * gravemente enfermo. OK

 No acepta el hecho de que su marido *compre* acciones. OK
 No acepta el hecho de que su marido *compra *acciones. Not OK.

No es posible que su marido *se vaya* con la secretaria. OK
No es posible que su marido *se va* con la secretaria. Not OK.


----------



## Antartic

Philippa said:
			
		

> I still don't like/understand the el hecho de que one. I agree you can say 'What do you think about the fact that WR is boring?' and be referring to a 'fact' that isn't true!! But here
> En concreto, Esther comenzó preguntándoles por el tema de la sucesión y por el hecho de que  la Constitución española *establezca* que el varón tiene preferencia sobre la mujer en la sucesión al trono.


I think there's a difference between *el hecho de que* y *por el hecho de que*, it's more likely (and possible) to use the infinitive with _por el hecho de que._


----------



## Philippa

Sorry folks....the more I read the more I need to ask!!!

Las guerras existirán mientras *exista* el mundo. 

(from Spanish level test question 79)

Is this a 'logical obligation sort of thing like in posts 16, 18, 19 and 21? Or is it to do with the future? This is what my subjunctive notes (from here) say about 'mientras que' and cuando and others (there's no que in this sentence though?)


> Here is a list of common expressions that may indicate that the action that follows has not yet been completed. Important! The above expressions do not always invoke the subjunctive. They only do so when they indicate that the expression that follows has not yet been completed.


  
Would some friendly grammar expert help me?!!!
Thanks
Philippa


----------



## Rayines

Hola, Philippa!: Cómo estás?! Veo que el subjuntivo te invoca (LOL).
Punto 1: la oración es correcta. ("Mientras"= "durante el tiempo que dure..."; se puede usar sin "que")
Punto 2: tiene que ver con el futuro. Es una suposición. 
Punto 3: "mientras" se puede usar sin subjuntivo: "Leía un libro mientras su madre tejía".
Punto 4: Me puedes considerar amiga, pero no experta en gramática!


----------



## Antartic

My two cents. I'd say that _mientras exista el mundo_ expresses a cause and an effect something like _si el mundo existe_, _habrán guerras_, or some kind of condition like _para que hayan guerras es necesario que exista un mundo_, that's why we use subjunctive here.


----------



## Philippa

¡Buenas!
Acabo de leer ésta de Noemi22
'...ni mucho menos que los dialectos deban considerarse como algo inferior...' de aquí 
El diccionario dice '*¡ni mucho menos!*, no way!'
Por lo tanto significa 'no way should dialects be considered as something inferior' ¿verdad? ¿'Deban' es subjuntivo porque 'ni mucho menos que...' es parecido a 'no creo que...'? ¿Sí?
Espero mucho que esta pregunta vaya a ser sencilla  
Gracitas y saluditos
Philippa


----------



## Rayines

> Espero mucho que esta pregunta *sea  *sencilla


*Sí, Philippa, excelente alumna!!  *


----------



## Philippa

Espero mucho que esta pregunta *vaya a ser * sencilla 
Espero mucho que esta pregunta *sea* sencilla 
Pero, quería decir 'I really hope that this question is *going to be * straightforward!' 
¿Es que no hay futuro en el subjuntivo y por eso el presente abarca el futuro y tampoco nunca se utiliza 'ir a' en el subjuntivo?


			
				Rayines said:
			
		

> *Sí, Philippa, excelente alumna!!  *


  ¡Gracias, profesorita!


----------



## Rayines

> nunca se utiliza 'ir a' en el subjuntivo?


*Hola Philippa!: Sí, se usa, pero no sé bien porqué, sólo en negativo. Por ejemplo: "Espero que esta pregunta no vaya a ser complicada". "No creo que vaya a llegar muy tarde".*

*N O M E P R E G U N T E S P O R Q U É ! ! *


----------



## Philippa

Rayines said:
			
		

> *N O M E P R E G U N T E S P O R Q U É ! ! *


Would I do that?!!! As if!!!  

Gracias, Inés!!
Philip*pa *


----------



## Antartic

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¡Buenas!
> Acabo de leer ésta de Noemi22
> '...ni mucho menos que los dialectos deban considerarse como algo inferior...' de aquí
> El diccionario dice '*¡ni mucho menos!*, no way!'
> Por lo tanto significa 'no way should dialects be considered as something inferior' ¿verdad? ¿'Deban' es subjuntivo porque 'ni mucho menos que...' es parecido a 'no creo que...'? ¿Sí?


No, no son parecidos, puedes guiarte por la definición del diccionario y traducirlo como _de ninguna manera que._ Si tomas el texto original y cambias ni mucho menos por _no creo que_, la oración pierde sentido.


----------



## Antartic

Philippa said:
			
		

> Espero mucho que esta pregunta *vaya a ser * sencilla
> Espero mucho que esta pregunta *sea* sencilla
> Pero, quería decir 'I really hope that this question is *going to be * straightforward!'
> ¿Es que no hay futuro en el subjuntivo y por eso el presente abarca el futuro y tampoco nunca se utiliza 'ir a' en el subjuntivo?
> ¡Gracias, profesorita!


Al parecer sólo en inglés es posible usar hope + futuro, en castellano no.
I hope they will win the race -> Espero que ellos ganen la carrera.


----------



## Philippa

Antartic said:
			
		

> No, no son parecidos, puedes guiarte por la definición del diccionario y traducirlo como _de ninguna manera que._ Si tomas el texto original y cambias ni mucho menos por _no creo que_, la oración pierde sentido.


Hola Antartic!
¿Por qué es en el subjuntivo, entonces? I think it is sort of like a negative opinion. 
*ni mucho menos que * los dialectos deban considerarse como algo inferior
*no creo que * los dialectos deban considerarse como algo inferior
They both mean a very similar thing to me and both make sense  
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Outsider

Philippa said:
			
		

> ¡Buenas!
> Acabo de leer ésta de Noemi22
> '...ni mucho menos que los dialectos deban considerarse como algo inferior...' de aquí
> El diccionario dice '*¡ni mucho menos!*, no way!'
> Por lo tanto significa 'no way should dialects be considered as something inferior' ¿verdad? ¿'Deban' es subjuntivo porque 'ni mucho menos que...' es parecido a 'no creo que...'? ¿Sí?
> Espero mucho que esta pregunta vaya a ser sencilla
> Gracitas y saluditos
> Philippa


In that post, Noemi was _denying that she had meant_ that 'dialects should be considered as something inferior', so this statement is contrary to fact. Thus, the subjunctive.

By the way, in this case 'ni mucho menos' might be translatable to 'not in the least': _'By this, I do not mean in the least that dialects should be considered something inferior...'_


----------



## Antartic

Philippa said:
			
		

> Hola Antartic!
> ¿Por qué es en el subjuntivo, entonces? I think it is sort of like a negative opinion.
> *ni mucho menos que * los dialectos deban considerarse como algo inferior
> *no creo que * los dialectos deban considerarse como algo inferior
> They both mean a very similar thing to me and both make sense
> Saludos
> Philippa


Si, ambas frases representan opiniones, lo que justificaría el uso del subjuntivo, pero no son intercambiables. Se puede usar _no creo que_ sólo:
No creo que llueva.

Pero no se puede usar _ni mucho menos que_ sólo:
Ni mucho menos que llegue tarde . Aqui se necesita un contexto previo:
No me gusta que mi esposa salga los sábados, y ni mucho menos que llegue tarde.


----------



## Philippa

Hi again!! Más dudas - lo siento!!!

This is from a book (Tinto de Verano by Elvira Lindo):
Me santo me dice con cierta agresividad que él es de la generación del Bimbó, y que, además, no se atreve ni a bailar, *vaya* a ser que al día siguiente se *vea* en el periódico en semejante trance.

Why are vaya and vea in the subjunctive?
I keep expecting to find a subjunctive that's used for no real reason except to convey that it's a possibility i.e. he said that....he doesn't even dare dance because it may be that the next day he might see himself in the newspaper..... Is this why here? Does the subjunctive exist for this sort of thing at all?
Heeeelp!!

Como siempre, muchas gracias de antemano, foreros simpáticos del foro Gramática!!
Saludos
Philippa 

Edit: I've just found the book on the Internet, if it helps at all EL BIMBÓ Elvira Lindo, El País, 28 de agosto de 2000


----------



## Rayines

> *vaya* a ser que al día siguiente se *vea* en el periódico en semejante trance.


*Hola Philippita: la expresión es una expresión hecha: "¡No vaya a ser que...! (que significa: ojalá que no....) Pero probablemente omitieron el no, como un lenguaje más local. Entiendes?*


----------



## Philippa

Rayines said:
			
		

> *Hola Philippita: la expresión es una expresión hecha: "¡No vaya a ser que...! (que significa: ojalá que no....) Pero probablemente omitieron el no, como un lenguaje más local. Entiendes?*


Gracias, Inesita!!
And now here come the questions about 'no vaya a ser que...'

Are you sure it means ojalá=hopefully? Art's got a thread about the phrase where she didn't really want translations but there are some there anyway (it's a bit confusing really - maybe my brain's not in gear!!  )
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=33561
I've also found this


> *no vaya a ser que ...: déjales tu teléfono, no vaya a ser que se pierdan* give them your phone number in case they get lost
> *anda despacio, no vaya a ser que te caigas * walk slowly so you don't fall over


 from a bizarre bit of WR history!!! 


> Expresiones tales como 'no vaya a ser que'
> Compara:
> *No vaya a ser que = para que no ADVERTENCIA*
> No le cuentes eso no vaya a ser que se enfade
> Deberías abrigarte, no vaya a ser que te enfermes
> *No vaya a ser que = por si (acaso)*
> Llama antes por teléfono no vaya a ser que no haya nadie
> Lleva paraguas. No vaya a ser que llueva
> Expresiones tales como: 'No sea que', 'no vaya a ser que', 'no fuera a ser que' se acompañan con un subjuntivo.


from here (number 2) 

So......are there 2 different meanings for this phrase the para que one
Don't tell him that *so that * he doesn't get annoyed.
You should wrap up *so that * you don't get ill.
and the por si acaso one?
Phone first *in case * there's no-one there.
Carry an umbrella *in case * it rains

Por si (acaso) doesn't go with the subjunctive, does it? But no vaya a ser always does? I don't like that!! 

Does 'no sea que' mean exactly the same as 'no vaya a ser que'? Could it be used in all these example sentences, with exactly the same meaning?

What's 'no fuera a ser que'? Does it mean the same too? Would you give me a couple of example sentences with it it, please?

Aaaaahhhh!! Tantas preguntas......muchas gracias por adelantado
Saludos
Philippa


----------



## Rayines

> Are you sure it means ojalá=hopefully?


*No, Philippa: I've been thinking about it in the bus*  *! It isn't the same as "ojalá" (ojalá fuera!). I think the best definition (maybe tomorrow in the bus I change my mind  ) is: "para que........no" ; why the dots?: because the sentence of the novel should be: 1)"Para que al día siguiente (on the dots) no se vea en el periódico en semejante trance". Do you understand? You also use the subjunctive here.*
*Then: in your text:*
*2) *no se atreve ni a bailar, *vaya* a ser que al día siguiente se *vea* en el periódico en semejante trance.
*I would say:*
*3)........no vaya a ser que al día siguiente se vea en el periódico......*
*Synonym:*
*4) no se atreve ni a bailar, para no verse al día siguiente en el periódico....(without Subjunctive; **this is the same as the one I told you before -Nº1-but I like this one best).*

*We go on thinking about it, Philippa.... *


----------



## Rayines

*Oh! Philippa: we must think quickly because I see this example in the thread you speak about:*


> _Coge un paraguas, no vaya a ser que llueva _


*Here, you can't say "...para que no llueva" hehe (a child might say that). Then I think the synonym here is "por si" + (Present Indicative or Past Subjunctive): "Coge el paraguas por si llueve/lloviera".*
*Yess?*


----------



## teatime

Artrella said:


> Buen día *Philippita!*
> 
> So far I can tell you that in the second example of my corrections you have an opinion > *"lo normal es que se pague" *>> this is the speaker's opinion, what s/he thinks it is "the normal thing to happen".
> 
> The other example... "no encuentro una ...que signifique"... you know? I don't know an explanation now..  ...maybe someone could help us?
> 
> As regards "la planificación"... I think it could be an opinion...or it could be this>> *After verbs expressing want, desire, hope, request, insistence, command, suggestion, and similar ideas, what is in the clause is like a command. The verb in such clauses must be in the subjunctive*.
> Some common verbs and expressions implying subjective attitudes:
> enojar, gustar, molestar, sorprender, temer, tener miedo, interesar, importar,
> lamentar, parecer raro/bonito/interesante que, *ser **normal*/bueno/natural/curioso que ..
> 
> So "implica que sea ..." could be translated into "that planification suggests that"... Anyway, I'm not sure that the sentence in Spanish is correct, because if you use "implicar" in the indicative mood, it is as if you are stating a fact...
> Now I'm a mess.. could someone help *me*?


----------



## teatime

HI Artrella y Phillippa:
Maybe the following:
"No encuentro una.... que signifique..." It's subjunctive because it's not only unknown subject but also a negative subject as in "no quiero un coche que sólo tenga dos puertas"


----------



## teatime

*HI Phillippa and Artrella again,*
*Opción 1) "¿Qué te parece el hecho de que el príncipe.........tenga preferencia sobre.....(el hecho de que always followed by Subjunctive). It's an hypothesis from a longer sentence as in: El hecho de que el príncipe tenga preferencia sobre sus hermanas no significa que éstas no sean potenciales sucesoras a la corona.

Opción 2) "Es un hecho que el príncipe.....tiene preferencia sobre......."*
*(afirmación>>>>>>Indicativo). This is a fact, not am hypothetical point of view.*
*I love subjunctives!!!!*


----------

